# Need Smilies?



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Tons of free smily sites, that allow hotlinking.

http://www.wackyb.co.nz/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=819&


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow what a list there.

Thanks. :up:


----------



## shortnpretty (Mar 2, 2003)

ooooooooooo.....goodie  :up: Thanks for the referral!


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, I am changing hosts for my Teen Board, so I figured, change host, why not change the smilies to?

If anyone is interested in a zip file with 299 of the best smiles, I am uploading it to my host. Give me a second. Ok, here is the url: http://user.camtel.net/latf/zipsmiles.zip


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks for the zip.


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

i got my new avatar!  
:up:


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL, that was my old one, before I had the one I have now


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Being a silvered haired surfer I would like to know what
"hotlinking" is.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Hotlinking means they allow you to display the image right in your website, without uploading it to your own webspace.


----------



## X Zero (Jan 11, 2003)

Thank you for the cool link.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Hotlinking is basically, them letting you use their bandwith. And, like Brendan said, you don't have to upload it to your host.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Basically, like stealing. 


Yahoo briefcase used to let you do it...........but days after I started linking stuff over here they coincidentally changed their policy and stopped allowing it.  Hmmm..........all those page views from all those randomers must have pissed them off.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Just added that link to my favourites folder,nice one,Websurfer :up:


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

websurfer_70
Thanks for the smiles....


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for all the smiles links...


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

No problem


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks websurfer 

Jack


----------

